# Herm mice?



## Tsucass (May 31, 2012)

Was looking closer at two of my does today, which have been disappointing me by not having pups. They're both way old enough to, so I'm wondering what's up with them. I've concluded that they may be herms. Anyone wanna clear things up? 
A. Little Clay, the Agouti pied. I originally sexed her as female when she was a pup, she has a vagina and nipples. It appears as she's grown older that she's grown a small set of testes. There's a large hairless patch between her vagina and anus with no hair and a dividing line down the middle. No discernible penis. 








B. Tosho, the Agouti Satin. Bought her from a pet store because of her immense size and beautiful color. She would appear to have the same traits as Little Clay, with the exception of small little lumps being able to be felt in her..his..hir..'scrotum.' It's harder to see because of the dark color, but she has the same relatively hairless area as Little Clay with some short silvery brown fur on each side.


----------

